# HTD Speakers?



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Anyone ever demoed/own the Level 3 5.1 package? They seem to be around the same quality of the SVS sbs-01 speakers. 

The HTD 5 speaker package would cost 100.00 less then the SBs-01 speaker package and HTD actually has all the speakers in stock!


----------

